# Final report on the feral outbreeding project



## leafminer (Jul 13, 2015)

Around six years ago I decided to see if I could pollinate a feral sativa of exceptional quality with a non-feral plant with the aim of preserving the sativa qualities but ending up with a non-feral plant.

The feral plant was of indeterminate sex but 100% hermaphrodite. There were no 100% female or male types. I began by crossing it to Aurora Indica, the strongest indica obtainable at the time. This worked ok but I had 100% female plants and a good percentage were hermie.

I crossed this with Aurora again and then bred the result back to the second product. After completing six out/in pollinations I ended with a result that is a superb smoke with the character I wanted, but ultimately I have to say, the result is not commercially viable. Why?

Simply, the breeding experiment produced a line of all-female plants. About one in ten still hermie, the rest don't. But, it's a dead end. The only way to continue is to outcross - and then it's not like the original any more.

I post this as a warning in case anyone else gets the same idea.


----------

